# The Ship Ranchi



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

A friend of mine, came out to Australia in May 1950, on a ship called Ranchi, he was 10 years old at the time. I think it was a P. & O. vessel?, anyone have a photograph, or information?. Terence Williams. R538301.(A)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Terence, a copy of the postcard my late Father sent when he was a passenger in 1949. Take a look in Gallery & scroll until you see the search box, type in Ranchi for more pics.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Terence.

You will find 7 photos of Ranchi via Picture Australia.

You could also try searching the NAA site for immigration records:
http://www.naa.gov.au/collection/recordsearch/index.aspx

Searching on just Ranchi returns 1300 hits. Searching on:

Ranchi [email protected]
378 hits

Note: The addition of [email protected] forces it to return only do***ents that are viewable online (via "View digital copy" link).

You could try:
ranchi surname

regards,
Martin


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Also take a look at Miramar :

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/159233

Shows RANCHI was delivered in July 1925 at Hawthorn Leslie, Hebburn, Newcastle, and scrapped at Newport January 1953

There will also be pictures and more details in Kludas "Great Passenger Ships of the World", in the volume covering 1925. I have it at home, so I'll get the details of it for you tonight.

Cheers

Andy

Edit : The RANCHI is on Page 30 of Vol 3 1924-1935, pub Patrick Stephens Ltd in 1976, there may have been later editions. There are two pics, one as built with two funnels, one as rebuilt in 1948 with a single funnel.


----------

